# Feral Cat



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

There is this feral cat that has been coming around my house this week. I am not sure if its the same cat I was starting to tame in december it looks like it but now its eyes are yellow-gold color. They used to be green, Do they change color? Also it eats like crazy for some reason it meows alot at me for more and its very grouchy it hisses and growls at my feral who went over to sniff it. It also walks crouched down alot almost like a scarvenging for food position. Any idea why its acting so odd?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds as if it might be a different cat. Kittens have blue eyes, but they change while still young kittens, usually by three months. If, by chance, it is the same cat, it seems to have forgotten you, or has been mistreated by other human beings. I wish you luck in taming this one also!


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

any idea why it hisses at me when it comes over to get food? and also at other cats? is it in heat or somthing?


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

flash77x said:


> any idea why it hisses at me when it comes over to get food? and also at other cats? is it in heat or somthing?


My guess would be that he/she is scared! Ferals have to scavenge and fight for food, so they are leary of people and other animals, esp when food in involved. One feral kitten I rescued still growls while he is eating if any of my other cats come near him. It's kinda cute cuz he is eating when he growls so it makes a funny nose - it always makes me laugh. 

As for the eye color, one of my cats has green eyes, but sometimes they are yellow - it just depends on the lighting.

Good luck!


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

here is a picture can you tell if they are the same or not?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Strange! I thought I answered this post yesterday! It just disappeared! Or did you post this in two different forums? I think I'm losing it, Flash! :wink: 

Besides the difference in eye color, I think the green-eyed cat has a rounder face, more white on the face, and a sweeter expression. I hope you are able to make friends with this one too!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> Strange! I thought I answered this post yesterday! It just disappeared! Or did you post this in two different forums? I think I'm losing it, Flash! :wink:


I think you are too, cuz your reply is up there. ^ lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

But I looked at the pictures and compared them.....WHEN THEY WEREN'T THERE! (Twilight Zone Music!)


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> But I looked at the pictures and compared them.....WHEN THEY WEREN'T THERE! (Twilight Zone Music!)


Twilight Zone music indeed!!! How old are you again??  JK


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

ummmmm --29? I learned that at my mother's knee. :wink:


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

yeah the other day i noticed that they are very different its weird that they look very similar i think they are related. I really hope the december one is ok its been gone for a while and i think it was injured hopefully somone took it in. I havent seen it today since the snow so hopefuly it will come around again its gotten to the point where it comes over to me for food.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll join you in hoping the kitty's all right! It's so kind of you to feed them.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

it came today it actually went right next to me seems friendly i wonder if its somones cat. I didnt pet it yet not sure how it would act it did hiss at me again when walking over to me after it meowed at me lol. Should I pet it or you think it would bite me?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would always allow the feral cat to make the first move. It could be weeks or even months before they invite you to pet them. Put the food a bit closer to you every few days. Eventually use an interactive toy. When the cat wants to be petted, it will come to you and rub against your hand. Don't rush things, please. You don't want to undo the good you're doing!  Just sit quietly, and allow the cat to dictate the pace.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

this was fast he jumped right on my lap and was rubbing against me I was shocked on how friendly he is already. I think he is a boy it looks different from my other cat who is a girl. You have any pictures of a male cat so i can verify. He still hisses at my cat but seems to be getting used to her he has a huge appetite for some reason. I think a cat might be in heat some where in my neighborhood alot of meowing has been going on recently. Do males meow loudly too?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm reasonable certain he is a stray, not a feral. Perhaps he lives in the area, and is just stopping by for some "fast food."  

Here's an illustration to help you determine the sex of the cat:


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

from the picture i think he might be neutured maybe he is somones outside pet. do males have circle under the anus thats what i see. It looks different from my female feral.

oh yeah and he jumped on my shoulder! lol my cat tries to do that but i stop her but he jumped up lol. He doesnt seem too skinny either so he must have a home.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hmmm, I don't know whether it's male or female, but it sounds as if your house is the neighborhood Kitty McDonald's.  If in doubt, someone recommended putting a collar on the cat with a note that says, "Does this cat have an owner?" That might be a good idea. It sounds like a sweet cat!

A circle? Sounds like a female. Notice that the female's privates are closer to the anus than the males's, neutered or not.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

he came by again i got a picture of its backside lol can you tell if its male or female?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Flash, you're too much!  It looks like a little girl to me. The dark color of the fur in that area _does_ make it a bit harder to tell. I see why you had trouble sexing it. She must be really tame to allow you to get that "view!" Was she blushing?  

If the upper dark area is an opening, it's definitely a female; if the lower darker area does NOT have an opening, it's probably a male. Dod you check for a sac?


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I think it does have an opening, its been hanging around alot today my other feral hasnt been here since the morning i wonder where she went. I am guessing its girl too any idea why she eats so much? it actually eats the crumbs of the food too. Could she be in heat? she actually jumped up on my lap and was rubbing and everything. could she even be pregnant? what are signs so i can tell?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's difficult to tell if a female is pregnant for several weeks. Even vets have trouble telling until they're at least three weeks pregnant. At that time, you will begin to see the nipples getter pinker and larger. After that, the next sign will be her size, of course, and then the movement of the kittens. 

It's all right to rest your hand gently on her abdomen the last few weeks, but don't try to palpate the kittens. If she doesn't have a home, then she will depend on you to provide a warm cozy place and lots of food. If you become relatively certain she's pregnant, I would definitely put a collar on her with a note. If she has no home, I would take her into the house. She'll need the warmth and nourishment that you can provide. Keep me informed, please.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

well she has started to hang around my house now my other feral came back this morning. I think they get along but the tabby one doesnt like anyone getting close to her. I am still unsure if she is pregnant or in heat i know somthing is up with her. Last night a cat was in my yard and it was following her around i actually was able to get close to it it was kind of skinny he ate food. I am not sure if it was trying to mate with tabby or not do ferals in heat tend to eat/drink alot and demand attention? she finally is resting now but she does still come over to me when i go outside. my feral is a little scared of her cause she likes to play with other cats and everytime she goes to it it hisses or makes some noise.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Females in heat _do_ want a lot of attention, and they cry a lot, whether they're feral or tame. I think it would be wise to contact a spay/neuter/rekease organization. Otherwise, she could add to the feral population, and that would be sad. They have a hard life. If she belongs to someone, they are not responsible owners, or they would at least keep her in the house until she is spayed. If she's an adult, she should have been spayed by now.

I took in a young stray--about six months old, and we couldn't find the owner. Evidently, she got pregnant and lost during her first heat, because she had seven kittens, and she was really too young. We had to have a caesarean section, because the seventh kitten couldn't be born. Only one kitten live. She was a good little mommy, but far too young.

There is a listing of organizations at the top of this page that help with the spaying and neutering of feral cats. I would make sure these cats do not have homes, and then borrow some traps from the Humane Society or one of the societies for the neutering of ferals.. If you want to keep the friendly cat, I would take her in immediately. Hopefully, she's not already pregnant.


----------

